# Błąd aktualizacji.

## syriusz21

Witam. Wszystko jest oki az do momentu:

```

mentor mentor # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 60) x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6 to /

 * x11-driver-patches-4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * xf86-video-nv-2.1.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking xf86-video-nv-2.1.6.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking x11-driver-patches-4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xf86-video-nv-2.1.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6/work

>>> Unpacking x11-driver-patches-4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6/work

 * Applying x11-driver-patches-4.tar.bz2 ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: xf86-video-nv-2.1.6

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6/work/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6 ...

 * econf: updating xf86-video-nv-2.1.6/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating xf86-video-nv-2.1.6/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking if RANDR is defined... yes

checking if RENDER is defined... yes

checking if XV is defined... yes

checking if DPMSExtension is defined... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.2 xproto fontsproto  randrproto renderproto videoproto xextproto) were not met:

Requested 'xorg-server >= 1.2' but version of xorg-server is 1.1.1

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XORG_CFLAGS

and XORG_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6/work/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2921:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3655:  Called x-modular_src_configure

 *             environment, line 3664:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2921:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3655:  Called x-modular_src_configure

 *             environment, line 3664:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.6/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Pomoże mi ktoś rozwiązać ten problem?

----------

## SlashBeast

```
Requested 'xorg-server >= 1.2' but version of xorg-server is 1.1.1 
```

```
emerge -NuDa xorg-server
```

----------

## syriusz21

Wpisuje to co napisałes w konsolke ale to nic nie pomaga. Pierwszy kod nie działa a drugi jak wpisuje to to samo sie dzieje.

----------

## SlashBeast

owneD. o_O

Pierwszy 'kod' jak to nazwałeś, nie jest po to byś go wklepał w konsole, a byś go przeczytał, to fragment loga emerge, mówi, że masz za stary xorg-server do sterownika otwartego dla nvidia, wiec albo zaktualizuj go, używając tego drugiego 'kodu' (pewnie musisz odmaskować to, bo jest w ~) albo wywalić nv, pewnie i tak używasz binarnych sterowników.

Zawsze wklejasz bezmyślnie w konsole to co Ci ludze poradzą?

----------

## syriusz21

Ja system instalowałem z LiveCD. Ale jak wkleiłem ten drugi kod w konsolke to jest to samo co wyzje napisałem. Ten sam błąd. Jest jakis sposób zeby to do końca zaktualizowac? A w jaki sposób odmaskowac to zeby mi poszło i dokończyła sie aktualizacja? Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Quote:*   

> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XORG_CFLAGS
> 
> and XORG_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

 

?

----------

## w.tabin

 *syriusz21 wrote:*   

> Ja system instalowałem z LiveCD. Ale jak wkleiłem ten drugi kod w konsolke to jest to samo co wyzje napisałem. Ten sam błąd. Jest jakis sposób zeby to do końca zaktualizowac? .....

 

zobacz tutaj klik

 *syriusz21 wrote:*   

> A w jaki sposób odmaskowac to zeby mi poszło i dokończyła sie aktualizacja?

 

handbook

pozdrawiam

----------

